#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-09
<DanChapman> Morning all
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> good morning pitti.. it's afternoon though isn't it :-p
<DanChapman> Morning pitti and balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, heyas
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hello
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: hello :-)
<elfy> o/
<balloons> morning DanChapman smartboyhw elfy
<elfy> hi balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, do we have any Cadence Week this week?
 * smartboyhw is too lazy and busy with Physics to look at the Cadence schedule
<balloons> smartboyhw, no, no cadence this week
<smartboyhw> balloons, phew:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, however, we do have global jam this weekend and I'll be putting something out today on that
<smartboyhw> balloons, uh hum, see #ubuntu-community-team:P
<balloons> the page it ready, and I'd like to promote it amongst the loco teams and others
<smartboyhw> balloons, see my message:P
<balloons> I couldn
<balloons> I couldn't read it but now I see the paste
<balloons> awesome Howard!
<smartboyhw> balloons, the paste of course:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's the thing I can do at most
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/ on your blog post
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-10
<DanChapman> morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> Hey smartboyhw  and elfy :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: hey :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, hey
<smartboyhw> balloons, nice post on G+!
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<balloons> letozaf, how are you doing this fine evening?
<letozaf> balloons, :) yeah fine! and you ?
<letozaf> balloons, I was looking at the rssreader app autopilot tests
<balloons> letozaf, yes, I'm encountering that bug I filed again
<letozaf> balloons, ah ok! I was wondering if I had something wrong :P
<letozaf> balloons, so I think I better wait till things are fixed, right ?
<letozaf> balloons, cannot do much now
<balloons> letozaf, yea, RSS reader has been quite a plague, haha.. It's on the list of weird and hard problems
<balloons> letozaf, adding new tests to working suites is the sanest thing to do at the moment
<balloons> it will be the best experience..
<letozaf> balloons, yes I will check to find something else to work on :)
<letozaf> balloons, until rssreader is "fixed"
<balloons> letozaf, calendar is a good example
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will work on that thanks :)
<balloons> clock is a good example, as it is stable and could use additional tests :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok will take a look also at that one :)
<balloons> calendar might have a full set of tests right now actually.. I was thinking of putting in edit tests, but it's not done yet
<balloons> basically anything that is still an open bug for core apps is fair game
<letozaf> balloons, yes I also wanted to do that and saw it wasn't done
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> I've also not played with music app recently
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will take a look at clock and music apps and see what I can do
<knome> hey balloons
<balloons> knome, hello
<balloons> letozaf, thank you.. I have been traveling and away, etc, etc, so if you need me, feel free to email
<balloons> pleasant evening I hope knome ? The sun is setting much sooner nowadays.. I miss the long summer nights
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks :)
<knome> balloons, hehe, yeah
<knome> balloons, though i love fall
<balloons> knome, it's cold here, I miss the warm, lol.. I like fall, but I'm not quite ready.
<knome> heh
<knome> cold is good ;)
<balloons> I'll head back to florida and enjoy summer for a couple more months first
<knome> i'm as warm-blooded as one can get
<balloons> I sleep with heavy blankets even in the summer in florida
<balloons> I suppose I'm the opposite :-p
<knome> hah, i'm sleeping with the lightest possible even in the midwinter of finland
<knome> like with 120g blanket...
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-11
<balloons> bonjour  mes amis
<DanChapman> Guten Tag balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, bonjour
<balloons> DanChapman, so I was going to have a look at the tests for the emulator
<smartboyhw> balloons, damn it http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Software_blacklist#testdrive
<DanChapman> balloons: did you get my email with the links you wanted, i was in between moving my mail servers and not sure if it sent ok as some others didn't
<DanChapman> balloons: cool :-)
<balloons> so long as we have a nice testsuite everyone is on board to merge
<DanChapman> balloons: wow thats cool, well at the moment the tests just use a little app i made with quickly but i wondered if it would be better to use a mixture of the apps we already have tests for?
<balloons> DanChapman, and yes I got the mail just fine, thank you :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, 早安
<smartboyhw> balloons, heyas. http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Software_blacklist#testdrive will infuriate Noskcaj
<balloons> smartboyhw, 对不起
<smartboyhw> balloons, and stop speaking Chinese to me-.-
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-) Seriously, that's not a huge deal
<smartboyhw> We rarely use Simplified Chinese here
<smartboyhw> We use Traditional Chinese
<balloons> you could look at there checklist and decide
<smartboyhw> (In HK at least)
<balloons> ahh, I guess incorrectly
<JackYu> balloons, hi, you can speak Chinese or just some words?
<balloons> JackYu, you just say me speak all the chinese I know :-p
<balloons> *saw
<smartboyhw> lol
 * smartboyhw thinks balloons has used Google Translate
<JackYu> balloons, 原来如此:)
<balloons> just the common phrases.. saying hello goodbye in any language is simple enough :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, have you looked at the autopilot sdk emulator? Basically we want to exercise all methods in the emulator to ensure they are working
<balloons> so that's the testsuite we need
<JackYu> balloons, yep, and it's much interesting. I can speak Merci.
<DanChapman> balloons: I have looked at it briefly but not so much the tests for it. I will go take a look now :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping
<smartboyhw> Private message?
<jibel> pitti, patch to upload crash files at the end of autopkgtest run http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093129/
<pitti> jibel: nitpick: [ -n "$(ls ..." ]
<pitti> jibel: check_installed is something like dpkg -s?
<pitti> jibel: il fait très bien, merci !
<jibel> pitti, check_installed is a function that does a dpkg-query and install the package if it is not. I added -n
<pitti> jibel: thx; +1
<balloons> buonsera letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera
<balloons> come sta?
<letozaf> balloons, bene e tu ?
<balloons> bene, grazie.. It's like 33 C here today, I'm very much enjoying it
<letozaf> balloons, here in Italy autumn is coming along... it's not cold but summer's gone :(
<letozaf> balloons, days are also shorter now and it gets dark much earlier
<balloons> letozaf, I'm in New England, so this is atypical weather.. It's been quite cold here as well.. and I noticed the much shorter days
<balloons> in florida, the daylight hours don't vary so much
<letozaf> balloons, I've been to Dublin during last week-end and alas it rained every day :) there you get 4 seasons in one day
<letozaf> balloons, it rains and it's cold then the sun comes out  and it's hot
<balloons> ahh yes I hear Ireland is very much like that
<elfy> and then it blows over here :(
<letozaf> elfy, hello :) yes it blows
<elfy> letozaf: I meant that after it's rained in Ireland it blows over here and then rains in England :)
<letozaf> elfy, :) thought you were talking about the wind
<letozaf> elfy, there is also quite a lot of wind too there
<letozaf> elfy, cold wind :)
<elfy> yep
<letozaf> elfy, where are you from ?
<balloons> ahh good ole Englad.. my ancestors are from Ireland however :-)
<letozaf> balloons, so you are a "Viking" :P
<elfy> letozaf: Southern England :)
<letozaf> elfy, oh! :D
<letozaf> elfy, hows the weather there ?
<elfy> funnily enough I've got heavy rain at the moment :)
<letozaf> letozaf, same here in Italy, it's not raining now, but it rained during  the afternoon
<letozaf> balloons, have you ever ran the music app autopilot tests on a desktop ?
<letozaf> balloons, I get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6093945/
<balloons> letozaf, google my last name.. it means long beard :-)
<balloons> letozaf, not recently..
<letozaf> balloons, lol
<letozaf> balloons, google, but in Irish ?
<balloons> letozaf, no in norwegian I believe
<letozaf> balloons, so you are a real viking :P
<letozaf> balloons, I have not directory /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app
<letozaf> sorry no not "not"
<balloons> letozaf, my ancestors were it seems.. letozaf that file should be in the sourcetree
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Norse
<letozaf> balloons, I've been to Norway quite a long time ago, it's beautifull
<letozaf> balloons, I've been to Oslo and Bergen
<balloons> I've never been, but other than the cold it seems I would enjoy it ;-)
<balloons> so is the ogg file missing completely?
<letozaf> balloons, I went in August and it was hot, 30 degrees celsius
<letozaf> balloons, yeah! in that position
<letozaf> balloons, I have not music-app folder in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<balloons> letozaf, OHH!
<letozaf> balloons, shutil.copy('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/content/'
<letozaf>             +'Benjamin_Kerensa_-_Foss_Yeaaaah___Radio_Edit_.ogg',
<letozaf>             musicpath)
<balloons> got it :-) install the music app from the core apps ppa
<balloons> that will fix it.. however, it should support local non-installed
<balloons> morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<pitti> jibel: can you see what's wrong with http://10.98.0.1:8080/job/saucy-adt-apport/100/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console ?
<pitti> /home/ubuntu/run-adt: 279: export: -: bad variable name
<pitti> jibel: ^ that's the only thing which looks like an error to me
<jibel> pitti, bah, my fault. sha512sum returns the hash and the name of the file. fixed
<pitti> jibel: thanks; ah, the others succeeded because nothing crashed?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> jibel: curious, it looks like pyqt/pykde got fixed so that aport-kde works again
<balloons> letozaf, did that fix things?
<letozaf> balloons, nope! I checked that I had the PPA, uninstalled music-app, it was already installed and re-installed it but nothing changes
<letozaf> balloons, its music-app not ubuntu-music-app right ?
<letozaf> balloons, weired !
<balloons> letozaf, yes it is.. and that is weird
<balloons> well, you can edit the test easy enough or create the file
<letozaf> balloons, I've got /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Josh Woodward - Swansong.ogg
<letozaf> balloons, yes I will try to edit the test, hope this does not create problems on other devices other than desktop though
<balloons> letozaf, you won't know till you push a merge proposal :-)
<balloons> haha
<letozaf> balloons, lol
<letozaf> balloons, sure :P
<letozaf> balloons, I found out what "the problem" is
<letozaf> balloons, the file is her : /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/music-app/tests/autopilot/music_app/content
<letozaf> balloons, because I run the test from /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/music-app/tests/autopilot
<letozaf> balloons, but when the tests are run in jenkins, what is the correct direcotory ?
<letozaf> directory
<letozaf> balloons, in the test the directory is /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/content/
<balloons> letozaf, it would depend on how it is being run
<balloons> in my opinion, I would check for the installed file, then check for it locally
<balloons> the local check can be a relative path
<balloons> we'll have to see what the devs think of that as wel
<letozaf> balloons, music-app is installed in  /usr/bin/music-app I mean the one from the PPA
<letozaf> balloons, and /usr/bin/X11/music-app
<letozaf> balloons, I will email Victor and ask maybe
<balloons> letozaf, probably a good first choice. but it sounds like something is fishy
<letozaf> balloons, like what ?
<letozaf> balloons, you mean the position of the app ?
<balloons> letozaf, no, sorry, I don't mean to confuse. I'm saying I remember them changing things to .ogg but haven't spoken with them recently
<balloons> so I'm wondering how it worked out for them
<balloons> it was supposed to be packaged with the application
<letozaf> balloons, maybe they  just run the tests from another directory
<letozaf> balloons, could be they put the tests in  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/
<balloons> letozaf, that should be the installed location
<balloons> that was part of the confusion for me:-)
<letozaf> balloons, oh I see
<letozaf> balloons, could it be that the app got installed from somewhere else other than the PPA  on my laptop ?
<letozaf> balloons, I've got the PPA and I did a apt-get update before re-installing it
<letozaf> balloons, and I am running Saucy
<letozaf> balloons, its getting late and I will  go to bed now, do you want me to email Victor or do you want to hear the devs  for this thing ?
<balloons> letozaf, go for it. email vicotr
<balloons> letozaf, no you've done it properly
<letozaf> balloons, ok so I will write him an email and then let you know
<balloons> ty :-)
<balloons> ciao letozaf !
<letozaf> balloons, ciao :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-12
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: Hello! Just a quick update for you testdrive is coming along now, I have nearly finished the preferences dialog, just got to set up refreshing the UI when saving prefs. Then I will sort the main window. Its currently here lp:~dpniel/+junk/porting_testdrive if you want to take a look.
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Software_blacklist#testdrive
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, :)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Great work. Please make it testdrive/ rather than +junk/ though.
<Noskcaj> If it's finished this week we might get it into saucy
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can we tell Canonical to de-Canonicalize the project? I know it sounds ridiculous, but active maintenance is mainly done by you now.
<smartboyhw> (And BTW, you are applying for MOTU that early?)
<smartboyhw> project = Testdrive
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Canonical: I'd like to, but i need someone more competent with python to help. MOTU: I took micah's advice and will wait till next cycle
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you got DanChapman now-.-
<smartboyhw> (who seriously is an awesome Python developer)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, If he's willing to stay with it, i'd quite willingly move way from canonicl
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, have you got Testdrive into Debian?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I talked to some debian guys, said it would have to support the debian archive
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, of course it would have to-.-
<Noskcaj> And that requires a complete re-write of the code
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, we will have to develop it so we can test both Debian and Ubuntu images
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, if you want Testdrive to be awesome, that's what basically you need to do
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I know, but it's not exactly simple. I'll file a bug for ubuntu touch support so i don't forget that too
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, for Touch support: You are going to emulate the Touch image in amd64/i386?
<Noskcaj> That, and the individual apps
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hmm
<Noskcaj> Now i need dinner, then to make a fonts-liberation transition
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I will move it to testdrive/ at some point today as for finishing this week I can try but i'm not sure. As for keeping up with maintenance of it etc i would be more than happy to.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: hey
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, then let's get Testdrive out of Canonical:P
<Noskcaj> I would first like to check if canonical can't send someone to help (as in, actually contribute)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK, but the question is that Testdrive is not pre-installed (and I don't think it's in main)
<smartboyhw> So, it isn't officially supported-.-
<Noskcaj> ok
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, what day would it need to be done by to make it into suacy?
<DanChapman> *saucy
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, i assume about a week before beta 2, sooner is better
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, DanChapman do remember that UIFreeze and DocFreeze is next week
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, ok well i will see what I can get done.
<Noskcaj> great, don't worry to much if you can't though, it's not vital
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, on Testdrive: Why are all packages Architecture: all ?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, idk.
<smartboyhw> cli, gtk and meta should be any I suspect
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning pitti :-)
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<DanChapman> pitti, I'm great thanks, and yourself?
<pitti> DanChapman: I'm fine, thanks; enjoying the sprint
<DanChapman> pitti: Thats good. They do sound like they are fun
<pitti> DanChapman: yeah, intense at times, but always nice to meet one's colleagues; we don't get that very often any more
<knome> pitti, do you think that decreases work morale or productivity?
<pitti> knome: well, we see each other in hangouts, but it's not quite the same
<knome> i see
<pitti> knome: I think below a certain point it would, yes
<pitti> especially for new team members it's very important to have some actual human contact first :) (and beer *cough*)
<knome> hehe, yeah..
<knome> what about the lost canonical-community IRL connection?
<knome> (referring to no IRL UDS)
<DanChapman> pitti: I have a question for you actually, with ap-gtk off the top of your head do you think it could be possible to access the tab label of a GtkNoteBook. I can see it hiding in there when looking at a GtkNotebookPageAccessible object it uses the tab label val as it accessible_name. From what i can work out GAIL/ATK uses a GtkLabel's text val as the accessible_name if it is a child of the widget. It would be a really handy fe
<DanChapman> ature if we could click a tab label. I thought i would ask first before filing a pointless bug
<pitti> DanChapman: I can't say without deeper investigation, but if that would be useful please definitively file a bug
<pitti> DanChapman: I don't see any kind of "tab label" property of GtkNotebook
<pitti> DanChapman: but there is gtk_notebook_get_tab_label(), so we could introduce a fake property for this
<DanChapman> pitti, ok i'll file a bug for that then
<balloons> smartboyhw, good evening
<elfy> hi balloons
<DanChapman> hey balloons, having a nice time away?. So I have been working on a new testsuite for the emulators its at lp:~dpniel/autopilot-gtk-emulator/testsuite. Could you take a look and let me know if im going in the right direction :-_
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, yes I have.. busy, but enjoyable
<balloons> hi elfy !
<balloons> DanChapman, looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk-emulator/testsuite/view/head:/tests/autopilot/tests/test_gtktoplevel.py looks like the right direction
<DanChapman> balloons: cool, thanks for looking. Will carry on as I am then
<balloons> yea, looking at the source as well
<balloons> basically instantiate and verify your exposed methods
<balloons> awesome.. :-)
<elopio> good morning people.
<rvr> elopio: Good morning (this is vrruiz)
<elopio> hello rvr. This is Leo.
<davmor2> elopio: yeah cause that's what I need another irc channel ;)
<elopio> davmor2, we didn't create a new ###qa just because we think in you :)
<davmor2> elopio: http://ubuntuone.com/2BYe6VAgirY0lV2nOwztAz  note the scrollbar on the channels :D
<balloons> rvr, but now you can chat with me :-p
<rvr> balloons: :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, is rvr a new Canonical QA person?
<smartboyhw> May the Ubuntu Community QA welcome him:P
<rvr> Not really new, I've been in the company almost two years
<balloons> smartboyhw, we're just coaxing them out to say hello
<smartboyhw> balloons, ah
<rvr> We have a couple of new guys, though
<smartboyhw> balloons, your fault of not telling people to meet the community
<smartboyhw> Maybe because of
<smartboyhw> <mhall119> jcastro: it's only because thumper hates you and is anti-community :)
<smartboyhw> <jcastro> it's because canonical hates the community
<smartboyhw> ?:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, there's more than a little sarcasm in there
<smartboyhw> (DISCLAIMER: Those sentences are logged in a publicly accessible channel)
<smartboyhw> balloons, there is a lot of sarcasm:P
<rvr> Be nice, guys
<balloons> smartboyhw, did you publish all of your interviews btw?
 * DanChapman waves to rvr
<smartboyhw> balloons, obviously, I forgot all about it-.-
<smartboyhw> balloons, maybe you should take over
<smartboyhw> I'm expecting busy days ahead
<balloons> smartboyhw, if you have the responses, publish them my friend
 * rvr waves too
<smartboyhw> balloons, I don't think I have any responses here that are not published
<balloons> you will be able to meet a couple others as well.. I'll get them on today ;-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh ok, well that's good then
<DanChapman> Good night folks see you all tomorrow
<balloons> goodnight DanChapman
<balloons> hello letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<letozaf> balloons, I was reading your email on music app
<balloons> alesage, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat#contribute
<alesage> balloons, thanx
<letozaf> balloons, I see that music app has a main_window.py while the other tests that use the emulator have a emulators.py file
<balloons> alesage, this was the first testcase I converted; you can see how it looks: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1419/info
<balloons> letozaf, yes I noticed it's not using the emulator yet
<alesage> balloons, right I recall this format
<balloons> letozaf, you could do the work to convert it :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<letozaf> balloons, I was looking at just that
<letozaf> balloons, should I rename  main_window.py to emulators.py  or leave it as it is ?
<balloons> letozaf, yes.. I imagine you can convert it easily enough.. reference the other conversions
<letozaf> balloons, or just create a new emulators.py and copy in it the main_window stuff
<letozaf> balloons, main_window has not much in it
<balloons> for music app I don't think any of the main_window stuff needs to be copied over
<balloons> all the get_objects and get_mainview isn't needed
<balloons> you'll need need to convert those calls in the test
<letozaf> balloons, yes, so I will create a new emulators.py, should the main_window be left or canceled ?
<balloons> letozaf, you won't need it anymor
<letozaf> balloons, yes you are right I was just asking in case ...
<letozaf> balloons, never know
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> letozaf, how's it going?
<letozaf> balloons, fine looks like it's gonna work after the changes I made :P
<letozaf> balloons, I'm converting ...
<balloons> letozaf, :-)
<balloons> letozaf, I was looking and stock ticker and sudoku need converted alos
<balloons> so that might be something to have fun with :-)
<letozaf> balloons, ok  after music I will go for those :)
<balloons> letozaf, :-)
<balloons> s
<balloons> so iBelieve and I tracked down the filemanager bug finally :-)
<elopio> veebers, thomi, balloons: almost ready, missing one self test: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
<elopio> om26er, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-13
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy, Noskcaj
<maclin> morning DanChapman, It is afternoon in China now:)
<Noskcaj> maclin, it's afternoon where i am too
<elfy> DanChapman: it's the right time here :p
<balloons> morning morning
<DanChapman> Howdy balloons o/
<smartboyhw> balloons, howdy
<smartboyhw> balloons, how many people did you manage to get on yesterday?
<balloons> smartboyhw, doesn
<smartboyhw> balloons, dozen or doesn't?
<balloons> smartboyhw, doesn't it seem more crowded in here?
<smartboyhw> balloons, no.
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy
<DanChapman> balloons: Something cool to start your day. I figured out how to select an item in a combobox today. So all GtkComboBox now has a select_item function :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, o really?
<balloons> DanChapman, I have a surprise for you as well
<DanChapman> Oh whats that? tell me tell me
<DanChapman> :-D
<balloons> DanChapman, I can't ruin the surprise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1222093
<DanChapman> Yeah it works really well, it even has a testcase :-)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1222093 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Header hides file list content" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> oopps, lol not that
<DanChapman> lol
<balloons> la_juyis, meet DanChapman and smartboyhw
<balloons> there you are Howard, one more :-)
<smartboyhw> o/
 * DanChapman waves to la_juyis 
<balloons> DanChapman, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/autopilot/autopilot-sandbox-run/+merge/185388
 * la_juyis waves
 * rvr waves la_juyis
<DanChapman> balloons: thats awesome!
<balloons> DanChapman, I thought you might be pleased to see that.. pretty sweet eh?
<balloons> it lets us finally test and review things without giving up our desktop. It's quite nice
<DanChapman> Yeah its awesome, It can really slow you down at times waiting for a run to finish
<elopio> good morning team.
<balloons> buenos dias elopio
<DanChapman> Morning elopio o/
<elopio> _o/
<balloons> elopio, is your merge for the emulator ready? today is the day my friend
<elopio> balloons, not ready, I'm missing a self-test.
<elopio> balloons, but please, review it. My test needs a fix on unity to land and I'm with a little hangover.
<elopio> so today might not be the day :)
<balloons> elopio, hoted I'll go through it. I sent the mail to thomi and you with the buglist affecting the emulator, I'd like to try and fix some of them if we can :-)
<elopio> balloons, I'll write the emulators after lunch. Lets sit together at a desk.
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, morning to you my friend
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jam is coming :D
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/2542-ubuntu-global-jam/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it's so funny I am always traveling during the jams
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<balloons> SergioMeneses, glad to see you are meeting.. have a blast!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, this weekend will be great! a lot of things to do... but fun things :)
<la_juyis> elopio, can i join you?
<elopio> la_juyis, of course, you don't need to ask.
<veebers> thomi: If you have a moment today could you cast your eyes over this please: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/adding-app-lifecycle-tests/+merge/185514
<elfy> afternoon all
<knome> hai elfy
<elfy> hi knome
<elopio> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/base_autopilot_class/+merge/185170
<DanChapman> balloons, hey I sent you a review request for the gtk emulator, could you take a look when you get some time please :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh excellent. Add pitti as well as a reviewer
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-14
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<elfy> nipper's arm all healed now?
<DanChapman> elfy, It is indeed thanks. He just needs to get some confidence back. Every time he lands a bit heavy on it he is convinced he's broken it again :-D
<elfy> :)
<elfy> kids are great - one day he'll break something else if he's anything like my lad was :p
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, did you leave?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, leave what!?
<smartboyhw> Though, I'm leaving soon (sleep time)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, because you arent talking about the jam channel
<SergioMeneses> xD
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * SergioMeneses hugs smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> balloons, thank you for +1:P
<SergioMeneses> jam time!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-15
<DanChapman> Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: Hey, how are you?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, good
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: so whats the reason for wanting to de-canonicalize testdrive? I think i missed it the other day
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, it's not in main, not included in the main Ubuntu disk, blah blah blah
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: ahh ok. I thought it would be something like that :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, how's your work on porting Testdrive to GTK3?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: I got a little more done late last night but I have got to finish off the autopilot gtk emulators and testsuite first so we can get it merged into autopilot-gtk
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, OK, no worries
<smartboyhw> Autopilot is the priority:)
<rigved> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello rigved
<rigved> smartboyhw: hello
<rigved> i want to do some testing as part of the ubuntu global jam.
<rigved> i can do on my laptop and on in a VirtualBox VM
<smartboyhw> rigved, great!
<rigved> both can only run i386 arch, though
<smartboyhw> rigved, no worries.
<smartboyhw> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing for deatils
<rigved> smartboyhw: yes. i went through that.
<rigved> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/53639/testcases
<rigved> is the correct page for saucy testing?
<rigved> what is the differnce between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20130915/saucy-desktop-i386.iso and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso ?
<toddy> rigved: I think current is always the newest and change every day and the link with the saucy 20130915 is tomorrow the same. today it must be the same. tomorrow it is not the same.
<rigved> toddy: oh ok. so, i have the images from "/current/" (synced just an hour back) and was planning on using those instead of the ones from "20130915".
<rigved> toddy: thanks
<rigved> so, i am doing the test cases from this link now: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/53639/testcases
<rigved> in virtualbox first
<rigved> i found this bug: #1225669 while running through the testcase description.
<ubot5> bug 1225669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Ubuntu One setup is missing from the "Install" testcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225669
<smartboyhw> rigved, ouch, we haven't documented that yet. Will be fixing soon.
<rigved> smartboyhw: i just filed a bug report for it. i hope that's fine?
<smartboyhw> rigved, it's absolutely brilliant that you filed the bug:)
<rigved> smartboyhw: awesome
<rigved> :)
<rigved> please check http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50386/testcases/1424/results
<rigved> there is a duplicate testcase mentioned in the above URL
<rigved> Test-case name: nautilus/TC-NFM-008 and Test-case name: nautilus/TC-NFM-009 are the same
<rigved> sorry, i mean the testcases are the same on this URL: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1424/info
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-08
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: hi - not sure if you caught the earlier ping, but ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu at least still have this seat0 issue, I have found that it appears to only be a vm issue - but an issue nonetheless, I did bug 1366206 against lightdm for the moment, but I think it is a vbox bug atm
<ubot5> bug 1366206 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Graphical desktop not starting from livesession" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366206
<balloons> elfy, I did see and was going to ask thanks
<elfy> just added a screenshot to the bug of the 3 vt's
<elfy> given that we push people to test in vm's it'll need looking at I suppose lol
<balloons> Ilm syncing today's iso to see what remains for me
<elfy> :)
<elfy> have fun
<elfy> I did those tests with synced iso's 30 minutes ago
<elfy> balloons: any luck with it?
<balloons> synced, but haven't yet been able to try
<balloons> elfy, I get the same issue
<balloons> I can confirm
<elfy> balloons: thanks - though I wish not ;)
<balloons> knome, elfy did you meet yesterday to discuss the tracker?
<knome> yes
<knome> http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackers
<knome> see that
<balloons> knome, I'm getting info from stephane today so I should be able to review and update things.. :-)
<knome> yep
<elfy> nice
<balloons> so I'll try and get your stuff landed as my first exercise of power :-)
<knome> that's a start...
<elfy> balloons: you got any idea who to prod about this vm no graphic issue? if it doesn't get looked at soon we'll be all over final beta
<elfy> and with I'm wandering off for a bit
<balloons> elfy, when you get back let's look at the bug together a bit more and see if we can come to a conclusion on what's failing
<elopio> hello ubuntu-qa. Can I get a review here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-upstart_local_modules/+merge/232650
<elfy> balloons: ok - I'll be about an hour or so
<elfy> balloons: about when you are
<balloons> elfy, your timing is good. let's roll
<elfy> not sure if you have seen the old lightdm bug - but seems that xserver-xorg-video-vmware is affected by it
<elfy> not used vmware for ~6 years so no idea :p
<balloons> elfy, we should try this on qemu
<elfy> nor that - only virtualisation I bother with is vbox
<balloons> elfy, I suspect this is still a vm driver thing
<elfy> yea - I'd agree with that
<balloons> so actually I'm not sure there's much more to go after here
<elfy> you can try with qemu?
<balloons> elfy, ok, so I can get the livesession to boot if I start it manually.. That's the same as you right?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> but sometimes get xfce session instead of xubuntu
<elfy> balloons: but prior to starting manually you get the CanGraphic=no?
<balloons> elfy, yep
<elfy> ok - so vbox/vmware and qemu all fail the same - with I assume different xorg drivers
<balloons> could just be a udev issue, which is messed up currently
<elfy> yep
<elfy> not sure what to report this against - I couldn't report it against vbox - use the prop. one :)
<balloons> elfy, I assume on boot we're getting xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<balloons> so that's where I would place the bug
<elfy> aah yes - I did check the logs once I got in
<elfy> I'll change the one I reported the other day to affecting that
<balloons> excellent
<elfy> there done :)
<balloons> elfy, it would be useful to have the logs for that tho
<elfy> I'll boot vm and attach anything I can think of :D
 * balloons is checking what apport pulls now
<elfy> doing that now or I will forget
<balloons> you going to simply add the bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1365336?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365336 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "Lightdm update=No desktop" [Critical,In progress]
<elfy> oh actually I could apport-cli ubuntu-bug foo-vesa I guess
<elfy> dupe it ?
<elfy> balloons: actually - add the -vesa package to that bug would be best perhaps
<balloons> elfy, yes that's what I think
<elfy> not sure I can add -vesa to that bug
<balloons> done
<elfy> ta - to do that is it the Also affects distribution/package button?
<balloons> yes, and I duped your bug
<elfy> ok cheers - just getting the logs from a vbox boot to add to it
<elfy> balloons: attached as many logs as I could think of to 1365336 :)
<balloons> elopio, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/ap-fix-missing-keypress/+merge/233534/comments/570815. I need to file a bug in autopilot as the click duration does not work on phablet devices.https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1366949. I also left a larger comment explaining my reasoning
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366949 in Autopilot "press_duration is ignored on phablet devices" [Undecided,New]
<elfy> balloons: seems that Laércio is on the case again - I shall wait to get a .rule to try somehow :p
<balloons> knome, I don't see any proposed branches?
<balloons> knome, lol, I see them now.. You just committed them
<elopio>  balloons: that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1268782
<elopio> fixed but not yet released.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268782 in Autopilot "tap method of Touch device doesn't have press_duration arg" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balloons> elopio, you are ALWAYS one step ahead of me..
<balloons> superherp
<balloons> elopio, is the mp otherwise a-ok for you/
<elopio> balloons: but why is the default click duration not enough for the calculator?
<balloons> elopio, it's possible it's fine now that I fixed the issue with not waiting for the screen before pressing keys, but I think verifying the keypress is the better way to go
<balloons> it seems to run faster now than before
<elopio> balloons: the default on autopilot should simulate what a standard user does as close as possible. So if it doesn't work sometimes on the calculator it would mean either that it would fail for a default user or that the parameter needs and adjustment on autopilot.
<elopio> that's why I don't like the workaround, it's not clear which one is happening.
<balloons> elopio, you think checking for the keypress is a workaround?
<elopio> balloons: I do. That must always happen when we call autopilot's click_object.
<balloons> sadly we must also think about slow machines.. the tests run in an xvfb environment as well.. There is some input lag and the default is REALLY quick
<balloons> elopio, click_object isn't going to check for any response, it's simply going to send a click
<thomi> balloons: you think 100ms between key press and key release is 'really quick' ?
<elopio> balloons: then I think it is a problem on autopilot.
<elopio> and we need a combination of low level and autopilot tests to make sure that a mouse click fires the pressed signal.
<elopio> if this is a standard button, that test must be on Qt upstream.
<balloons> thomi, I think the issue is that we fire off 5 presses in 550 ms
<balloons> it's possible to miss one in a quick fire sequence
<thomi> balloons: so you're suggesting that there needs to be a pause _after_ the key press, which is a different issue to the touch_duration MP then
<balloons> thomi, well I suppose I wouldn't argue that ap needs to change actually. But a real user certainly won't hit keys that fast. The test could stagger the key presses
<elopio> balloons: yes, I didn't understand that. From your MP, that would mean to put a sleep after click_object, not between the press and release.
<balloons> elopio, yes, that might be the issue.. I say might because I didn't try solving it that way
<balloons> but I like my check much better than adding sleeps anywhere
<thomi> otp - will get back to this when I'm done
<veebers> elopio, balloons: Will getting elopios MP released (press_duration) help with this at all?
<balloons> elopio, I do know the first keypress is lost because it fails to wait for the screen to come up. adding a wait_for.visible(True) fixed that.
<veebers> (balloons I'm just taking a look at your MP now too :-) )
<balloons> veebers, without his MP I have to press, sleep, release to get the press_duration, which was my original change
<balloons> elopio, I think other keypresses get lost, but you could simply run trunk tests or check the dashboard to confirm or deny this
<veebers> balloons: ok, well it should be a pretty simple release, if it will help I can get that in  motion
<elopio> balloons: what I asked on your MP was for a clarification of why the default is not good enought. What you are doing actually corresponds more or less with what a user would do, that's taking into account the button UI feedback when it's pressed.
<balloons> veebers, if I get my way however I don't need press_duration, lol :-) I'm checking the key state, but not sure I'll convince the others it's the way to go
<elopio> that makes sense. I would be happy with that comment on the code. Just a little worried that it might be affecting users somehow.
<balloons> does the comment do it justice? since you asked it's worth making sure the comment makes sense
<veebers> balloons: ack, let me know if you need it urgently. It will be released in the near future but we can do it sooner if required
<balloons> veebers, and yea, I finally got a free minute to fix that little functional test failure
<veebers> balloons: ah cool, was just loading the MP
<balloons> this has been the longest mp I've my life
<elopio> balloons: I'm happy you took that autopilot branch instead of me :)
<elopio> ballons taking the bullet for the team
<balloons> lol.. it pushed me, all good stuff
<elopio> balloons: about calc, yes, the comment makes sense. If you are not sure if it's needed or not, I would prefer to land the branch with a normal click_object and see how it goes.
<veebers> balloons: yeah sorry part of that was me not reviewing in time :-P
<elopio> balloons: but if you prefer to land it as is, I won't object.
<elopio> the comment makes it clear in case somebody wants to go deeper and eventually remove it.
<veebers> balloons: hey, put my mind at ease, what changes (if any) will need to happen within app acceptance tests with this change? i.e. have you tested against the cal. app?
<balloons> elopio, there is a slowdown fix branch that is depending on this to land.. maybe it can be swapped back after. Still, I prefer this implementation for the reasons I mentioned above
<elopio> balloons: then go forth and land.
<balloons> I was somewhat forced into it because of the AP bug, but I prefer it to adding sleeps or tweaking press_duration
<elopio> I'll leave my +1
<balloons> elopio, ty sir
<elopio> balloons, thomi, veebers: I'll report a bug on autopilot for the missing sleep after click argument.
<balloons> elopio, well that's a bigger discussion I think. Do you think it should sleep by default after a click?
<elopio> balloons: I think it should at least give you the option to do it. And ideally the default will be something close to what a user would do.
<elopio> the second part is the hard one.
<balloons> it might fix some of the random failures we see I suppose
<veebers> elopio: perhaps I missed something, why should click have a sleep?
<veebers> ah, this is between clicks?
<balloons> but I'm not convinced AP should change for it
<elopio> veebers: because if you call click_object two times in a row, it will do it a lot faster than a human could.
<balloons> yes, we're discussing for instance the calc which started this. Currently the test can enter operations insanely fast compared to a human
<veebers> hmmm
<elopio> what do you think veebers? should it be autopilot's API, or the sleep should be added by a higher level loop?
<balloons> but imho, the test should account for this and not the tool
<balloons> I would argue you should check the UI for a response
<balloons> no sleep
<elopio> balloons: I think the response test is a low level QML test.
<balloons> unless you wanted to stagger input to completely mimic a user's input speed
<veebers> I don't think 'click_object' should have an pre/post sleep as it's a stand alone action, if it was 'click_objects' (i.e. plural) sure it would make sense
<elopio> on autopilot you should just assume that if you click, the button receives the input and fires the signal.
<veebers> elopio: I agree with you there
<elopio> veebers: click objects makes sense only for calculator and osk, so I won't file the bug.
<balloons> click_objects.. that's interesting
<elopio> we can solve it on the higher level project.
<veebers> right, if anything click_objects can start as a UUTK helper (as that's where it's used)
<balloons> the osk is interesting thought
<elopio> thanks for the review robotfuel
<veebers> balloons: re: your datetime MP you'll need a packaging persons ack on the packaging changes (shouldn't be to hard, they're quite simple)
<balloons> veebers, who do you suggest?
<balloons> just anyone?
<veebers> balloons: I've asked robru in the past, but any packaging person is fine (I'm not sure of that list of people off the top of my head though)
<balloons> veebers, ok, :-)
<thomi> hi guys - I'm back
<knome> welcome back
<thomi> what about having AP keep track of the last time it sent a click command, and delaying if that is < 100ms ago?
<thomi> veebers: balloons, elopio ^^
<thomi> that would keep the API clean, and mimic what a user would do
<elopio> thomi: that works for me. My only concern would be how to define the right delay.
<veebers> thomi: sounds nice and clean, I can't imagine it stepping on anyones toes either (i.e. I want a test that taps as fast as hell on this button)
<thomi> elopio: 100ms seems reasonable. We can always land a conservative guess and tweak it if it causes problems
<elopio> I agree.
<thomi> we could even land a branch that just measures the gap and reports that statistic to a test attachment, but doens't do any sleeping
<thomi> then, in phase 2, we could use that data to come up with a sensible value
<thomi> but TBH, that sounds like a lot of work
<thomi> I'd just land the first idea, myself
<thomi> but I'll levae it in veebers hands.
 * thomi needs coffee
<veebers> elopio: do you mind filing the bug you mentioned earlier re between tap delays so we don't loose the conversation. The idea is sound, just needs to be scoped out and implemented
<elopio> veebers: on it.
<veebers> thanks :-)
<balloons> interesting you all agree
<elopio> veebers: you have some code to get information from click list --manifest
<balloons> I guess I might be the lone dissenter on this
<elopio> veebers: I need something similar. Is there a good place to put those helpers so we can all use them?
<veebers> elopio: it depends on what you're needing :-) What are your requirements?
<balloons> thomi, ofc you'll make it an optional arg. In theory it will have no effect on 99% of the running tests as they are rather unlikely to send taps that quickly
<elopio> veebers: give the package id and receive the version number.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, I thought that was there too, I'll take a look shortly and get back to you
<elopio> veebers: oh, and I also need the directory
<thomi> balloons: I wasn't going to make it optional - I missed some of the scrollback - want to tell me why you think that's a bad idea? I'm interested in dissenting opinions :)
<balloons> thomi, so having a global wait on click if you will isn't nearly as concerning as a wait after each click. From elopio's perspective autopilot should clone the user as much as possible. That's an interesting thought, but I'm not sure autopilot as a tool has attempted to do that historically persay. That is to say, it's not tried to prevent you from shooting yourself in the foot
<balloons> so I wouldn't dissent too much about a global wait on click; especially something so small as 100 ms. I suppose my concern there would be the inability to avoid having to wait 100 ms between each tap. No I don't have a use case for way, but I don't like arbitrary restrictions. And it's probably non-trivial to make the global wait be 0.. autopilot doesn't really have any global options..
<elopio> balloons: I think that if you try to test something that requires you a really small amount of time between events and you use autopilot, you would be shooting yourself on the foot.
<thomi> balloons: you are correct that we haven't tried very hard to stop people shooting themselves in the foot in the past, but I think that's a bad thing, and something I want to change
<elopio> it has a lot of overhead, and you could do better with QML in that case.
<thomi> I think that AP should, whenever possible, mimic the user - this is what sets us apart from squish, for example
<elopio> and anyway, it wouldn't be hard to make the time between events configurable, if that's needed for a good reason.
<balloons> elopio, thomi I'm in full agreement. Ok, so you recognize at least you are steering autopilot into that direction.
<thomi> balloons: absolutely
<thomi> balloons: and if someone every comes up with a use case for wanting faster clicks that fits in with the autopilot testing strategy, then we can look at making it configurable
<elopio> +1. It should be user simulation. Not just task automation.
<balloons> thomi, for my own sanity, if this was implemented at a method level, what's the harm in an optional arg?
<elopio> having said that, selenium has a nice mode that runs the tests in cocaine mode.
<balloons> elopio, lolololol
<thomi> balloons: options are to be avoided at all costs. They make the API much harder to use, and introduce bugs
<elopio> that's not really useful to get stable executions, but it's good to exercise the application and gather some interesting bugs.
<balloons> I feel like python does them quite well.. althought in general I understand and agree conceptually
<thomi> balloons: basically, it adds complexity where none is required
<balloons> thanks for the discussion. . . +1 from me for the global wait
<balloons> So elopio, when will we be tapping on the OSK for all input? :p
<elopio> balloons: I hope to have all set by the sprint. Then we can hack an evening to make sure all apps are using it.
<elopio> balloons: there's a big list of things to do. First, get the osk tests running on MPs and dashboard.
<balloons> more UITK goodness
<elopio> then, get the toolkit helpers working in a way that lets us enable the OSK one suite at a time.
<balloons> yep, awesome. that aligns with my thoughts
<elopio> and then enable them on all projects. I expect many troubles on this last step, because many tests assume too much.
<balloons> we've gotten much better.. I feel like it won't be nearly as painful as you think
<balloons> the helpers might be a bit
<elopio> balloons: dios lo oiga.
<veebers> elopio: out of interest, what's the haps with the OSK autopilot stuff, it used to work and there was work to get it in the dash + used by other tests
<elopio> you see? I can use weird sayings too :)
<elopio> veebers: the tests are not running on MPs, so I expect the helpers to be a little outdated.
<elopio> then the problem was about restarting the keyboard with testability
<elopio> we now have many ways of doing it. We just need to pick one, that's not a big problem.
<elopio> and then, the helpers on the toolkit are not using osk, they are using uinput. So we need to extend that to use osk if it's available.
<elopio> veebers: not a big deal in general. It just requires one or two weeks of work, and lately we haven't been able to duplicate the available weeks.
<balloons> elopio, oie
<veebers> elopio: ack
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-09
<elopio> balloons: still around? I'm trying the tmp home for reminders but I still get:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8295014/
<balloons> elopio, I am
<balloons> invalid option -s.. how are you launching?
<elopio> balloons: we can ignore that one. I am writing a desktop file that add the -s
<elopio> it gives the error, but launches with sandbox, so that part is working.
<elopio> this is the unity log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8295034/
<elopio> it complaints about a missing desktop file hint.
<elopio> all the logs are left on /home/phablet/.cache, so I think that ubuntu-app-launch is not using my tmp dir.
<elopio> it's weird, the -s comes from the desktop file. So why does it need a hint if it's finding it.
<balloons> elopio, hmm
<balloons> can you share the code?
<elopio> balloons: sorry, I have to go and most of it is just hacked into my phone. I'll get it to a branch when I return.
<balloons> elopio, we'll chat tomorrow :-)
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> has someone been playing with the image tracker site - if so can they unplay :(
<elfy> filtering doesn't work here and you can't stop the testcase showing in results page
<elfy> http://tinyurl.com/pvrox6p note the products turned off in filter, being ignored in the main frame
<balloons> elfy, you can blame knome and me for the playing
<elfy> balloons: well I didn't like to apportion blame - but I had a fairly good idea :p
<balloons> then you'll forgive me when it's still broken until tomorrow yes? :-)
<elfy> I can do that - however no forgiveness will be forthcoming on Thursday :p
<elfy> balloons: not sure if you saw the bug for vbox today, vboxvideo is the culprit seemingly - not loaded
<elopio> balloons: this makes all the reminders tests pass:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/fix1363599-upstart_and_sandbox/+merge/233832
<elopio> we still have the temp dir to solve, and we might simplify the desktop file, ted is thinking about that.
<elopio> but those can be done on following branches.
<balloons> elopio, we really require a desktop file eh?
<elopio> balloons: that or to convince ted to pass arguments from ubuntu-app-launch to the exec.
<balloons> I take it you tried?
<elopio> balloons: sorry. Tried to convince him?
<elopio> yes, he said that at best, it won't happen soon. But he doesn't like graphical apps to receive arguments on the command line.
<elopio> balloons: you told me that the most recent version of the calendar was on the store, right?
<balloons> elopio, when I told you that, it was correct :-)
<balloons> elopio, let me share something with you
<balloons> heck brendand might find this useful too
<balloons> elopio, brendand https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=sharing#gid=1
<balloons> I'm sorry it never dawned on me before to share that. It automagically tracks everything core apps
<balloons> so don't update any of the fields please :-)
<elopio> it's weird that the logs show a version lower than 0.4.440
<elopio> but anyway we need a new release to get updated results.
<balloons> elopio, sure, let me build and push one
<elopio> thanks balloons.
<balloons> popey pushed one this morning though looks like
<balloons> elopio, can we brainstorm on fixing tests that have PAM authentication requirements on them (file manager and terminal)
<elopio> balloons: sure.
<elopio> this is a problem only on desktop, for now.
<elopio> oh, no, filemanager and terminal. I was thinking just about credentials.
<balloons> elopio, yea, ogra mentioned dev mode hits rtm tomorrow, so rtm will start blowing up too
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what's the problem, I haven't payed a lot of attention to file manager and terminal.
<elopio> do we need to unlock after opening them or something like that?
<balloons> elopio, me neither :-) But PAM support was added. So if a device is locked, you don't get access to terminal at all, and file manager is REALLY limited access unless you enter the password or pin into the authentication box
<elopio> balloons: I see a button called unlock for full access. We just need to know the password that CI is setting on the phones.
<elopio> or alternatively, launch the app on an unsafe mode to run most of the tests.
<elopio> btw, this button is really hard to click. It triggers the bottom edge gesture.
<balloons> those are more or less the two options
<balloons> the file manager requires more setup yea
<balloons> the terminal throws it in your face :-)
<balloons> I'm not sure how we could launch the app in an unsafe mode
<elopio> balloons: I would like a combination of both. For tests that are not related to security, use the unsafe mode. And then do a small suite of tests with security.
<balloons> elopio, yep, you mirror my thoughts
<balloons> we should test the unlocking works
<balloons> but everything else makes sense to run outside of it. The trouble is, I don't know if that's possible at all
<balloons> I mean, not unless we send something to the app to not trigger PAM
<balloons> I have to refresh my knowledge on things.. maybe it would be possible to mock that we don't have a pin on the device when we actually do
<balloons> and vice versa of course
<balloons> elopio, rev 441 of calendar is in the store
<elopio> thanks balloons
<elopio> balloons: we need help from the devs here.
<elopio> maybe use an laternate desktop file that launches the app for testing purposes and works as before, if that's doable.
<elopio> or a way to disable the password. We are running the tests with python, so the tests are not confined and they can do anything.
<elopio> I don't know. But we need testability helpers for this.
<balloons> I agree we need helpers :-)
<elopio> balloons: do you agree it's not us the once who should define and implement them?
<elopio> I think we should just push to get somebody to give us an app in a state that we can automate.
<balloons> the helpers? well sadly it falls on my plate at least
<balloons> you might be in the clear :-
<balloons> this is a stop-gap solution until the PAM is implemented on a wider scale than inside individual apps
<balloons> in theory we could then argue for the same reason those apps are required to have a testing mode if you will in lieu of use mocking something
<balloons> elopio, I agree it's not QA who should decide how PAM is implemented
<elopio> balloons: but what I'm saying is that if developers keep adding features like this locking mechanism, and they don't think of how to test them
<elopio> we need to stop adding patches or solving the problems you and me.
<elopio> next time they need to involve us on the planning, and now they need to add a testability mode for things.
<elfy> testing - something that everyone agrees should be done - actions rarely speak as loud as the words
<elopio> balloons: so according to ted, now we need a different approach instead of using a temp home dir.
<elopio> one more thing to the bucket.
<elopio> why don't we list all the testability issues that we are finding, and push high management to get somebody to fix them in a clever way?
<balloons> elopio, you see the conversation happening in #ubuntu-touch?
<balloons> I think you are right.. perhaps we should have pushed harder sooner on this
<balloons> I mean in general on the testability stuff.. we've instead hacked and worked around it
<elopio> balloons: more or less. I'm trying to have lunch.
<elopio> I think one of the big mistakes is to run the tests with unity running.
<elopio> but I haven't been able to convince everybody about this
<balloons> elopio, I think this is a session for dc
<balloons> I only hope we can wait so long eh?
<elopio> it's a long wait.
<elopio> but I would prefer to wait than to work it around again just to find a new wall.
<balloons> elopio, we should still start a conversation internally.. even if we 'solve' it before then, it will still be a topic
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-10
<elopio> balloons: what do you say about this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/fix1363599-upstart_and_sandbox/+merge/233832
<balloons> elopio, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/fix1363599-upstart_and_sandbox/+merge/233832
<elopio> balloons: thanks.
<elopio> om26er: yesterday I didn't do much on the dashboard. Just a little work  on ^
<om26er> elopio, me neither, I was faced with other things. Also struggling to know, is the dashboard now showing everything latest ?
<balloons> elopio, left a comment, gonna play with running it now
<om26er> when I say latest I mean, is it showing results after your fixes ?
<elopio> om26er: it should. I haven't looked yet.
<elopio> om26er: the only that was pending was calendar, and balloons just landed it yesterday.
<balloons> calendar has fails; it needed a depends specified to jenkins. Next runs should show the proper state
<elopio> balloons: working on your comments.
<balloons> elopio, it's odd reminders doesn't run for me locally.. it's the same credentials traceback loop
<elopio> balloons: hum, works here and on jenkins. What's the message you are getting?
<balloons> elopio, like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8310029/
<balloons> and you have to kill the thread
<elopio> balloons: that's the error you get when you don't have the sandbox plugin installed.
<balloons> ahh right.. hehy
<balloons> I've seen that happen so much, I never even thought about it being valid.. wonder how the package got removed
<elopio> balloons: no idea. But when we run with autopkg, it will take care of installing the deps, so I'm not worried about catching that error for now.
<elopio> balloons: I replied, fixed and added some more work to the TODO. It's ready for a new review.
<balloons> elopio, do you think autopilot should be expanded to support launch_ubuntu_app?
<elopio> balloons: it does support launching an random desktop file, if it's on the right location.
<elopio> if we are going to be writing many test desktop files like this, I think we should put the helpers on the toolkit.
<elopio> most of this code is duplicated from the toolkit, but on the toolkit it's inside a helper that also writes the QML.
<elopio> we would need to split the part of the desktop in its own fixture.
<elopio> balloons: do you think this is going to be common? Should I file the bug?
<balloons> elopio, sorry, otp at the same time. It's worth having a think about. I think we should keep app launching as standard as possible, and I'm wondering if autopilot doesn't need to support this more directly, hence my question. Still, a helper might also make sense, but I'll have to think about it after this call
<balloons> elopio, so on rtm, latest image, using the installed click from your branch, I get stuck on processing session, just as before.
<knome> balloons, did you fix the tracker already? :P
<balloons> knome, I can't login to it.. :-(
<knome> hah.
<elopio> balloons: that's weird. It has been working, according to the dashboard results.
<balloons> knome, I keep bugging is to help.. it's a bad pub key
<knome> elopio, he can't login to the production server where the tracker is :)
<knome> balloons, naughty key!
<balloons> elopio, I agree it's a bit weird, but I am seeing it. Did you run your branch on the device?
<balloons> going to run trunk now and see
<elopio> balloons: I did. When I proposed it.
<elopio> I'm getting it again to run once more.
<elopio> balloons: no issues here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8311092/
<elopio> running the full suite. It's currently adding notes.
<elopio> the one I can't run on krillin is calculator :/
<balloons> elopio, lol.. that one works brillantly for me.. perhaps we simply can't run each other's mp's.. If I recall I was having you run calc on krillin
<balloons> elopio, approved and left a comment. I'll look at victor's mp as well. FYI, my suggestion follows what I did in calendar, so you could look and see if you like it. it's in trunk
<balloons> knome, just sent off another plea for help. I'm going to be conferencing the rest of the week. I really don't want this to roll on forever
<elopio> balloons: you pass the test_type to the app, but you never use it, right?
<balloons> elopio, in calendar app? I know I use it in the launcher, but not sure if I do in the tests themselves. I assume there was a reason I was passing it along
<knome> balloons, yep.
<balloons> there's a couple launchers in calendar, one has a vcard and uses it
<elopio> balloons: but the launchers are on the test case, no on the app object.
<balloons> elopio, yes. So I would agree it doesn't need to get passed to RemindersApp __init__
<balloons> I may have passed it for no reason to calendar.. I only remember using it in the launcher
<balloons> if so, shame on me :-)
<elopio> balloons: it might be useful for some tests, but I'm not sure which yet :)
<elopio> balloons: what the discussion with rvr was about making a fixture to encapsulate all the launchers.
<elopio> so we would pass the test type to that fixture.
<balloons> I think there does need to be a simplification for launching apps
<elopio> balloons: we currently have three cases. We need only two: from branch and installed as click.
<elopio> we will be able to remove the deb method that way. But for that we need jenkins to run autopkg tests.
<elopio> the "from branch" case can be handled also with ubuntu-app-launch if we put the desktop file on the right place
<balloons> elopio, I'm beginning to lose hope on removing the deb packaging ;-) But yes you are correct.. Installed or from tree
<balloons> in theory, it's only 1 case
<balloons> yes
<elopio> balloons: yes, and it seems to be a long way to converge to that one case. Anyway, if we have all the launching things in one file, any changes should be transparent to the tests.
<balloons> elopio, so do you see some of this going into autopilot itself?
<elopio> balloons: not really. Maybe veebers will see it differently, but I think that autopilot shouldn't start copying desktop files.
<balloons> I'm concerned launch_click_package will be effectively deprecated despite being "the way" to launch a click app
<elopio> balloons: we need to convince tedg to pass arguments through ubuntu-app-launch. If he insists on having separate desktop files for each application mode we want to test
<elopio> then we can still use launch_click_package if the click package ships those desktop files.
<balloons> elopio, I can agree with that.. I really don't want to be generating desktop files
<balloons> elopio, but if we have to have these helper methods and generate the desktop files, I feel that should go into autopilot itself
<balloons> it's not unique to uitk
<elopio> balloons: if veebers agree, I won't oppose of course as it will be more on his plate and less in mine :)
<balloons> elopio, lol.. I don't think it's the best scenario to play out, but if it has to happen that way, I think that is the place for it to happen
<balloons> elopio, do we have a metabug for this?
<elopio> balloons: no bug. I'm not sure yet what to report.
<elopio> ubuntu-app-launch not passing arguments?
<elopio> no testability helper to start an app in a different mode?
<elopio> no testability helper to write an alternate desktop file
<elopio> ?
<balloons> elopio, I would file under ubuntu-app-launch, and bring in autopilot as an also affects (and potentially uitk as well). We can meta out the issues in there
<balloons> what we want / need is for ubuntu-app-launch to pass args. Then it's simple
<elopio> balloons: ack, on it.
<balloons> elopio, one more question on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/fix1363599-upstart_and_sandbox/+merge/233832.. is libclick have to be 0.4.0? can be make than >=?
<elopio> balloons: 0.4.0 is part of the name of the package.
<elopio> we are not specifiying a version for the package, so any libclick-0.4.0 will do.
<balloons> elopio, err right.. I guess I was trying to comment on the weirdness of the package.. rather than libclick..
<balloons> anyways, I'll top approve if you are ok and push to the store
<balloons> we'll need to update jenkins config for the new depends, I'll do that too
<elopio> balloons: I'm ok. colin's comment agains using click info --manifest was about not using a versioned API.
<elopio> but jenkins has that lib for sure.
<balloons> ohh right.. it's in the phone image you are right
<elopio> I just added it to make it clear that we depend on that.
<balloons> yes, I like that
<elopio> but it's unlikely we'll ever run on something without it.
<balloons> I don't like hidden depends :-)
<elopio> I still don't know where to draw the line of the python testability packages we need.
<elopio> I wanted to just call some python module: give me the version of this package.
<elopio> but this call to gi.repository.Click is pretty simple.
<elopio> on the other hand, if they upgrade to libclick-1, we will have to update. If we have a python testability module, it could handle all the versions we support.
<elopio> I don't know. For now, I just want the reminders tests to go back to green so we can continue improving it.
<elopio> balloons: please land it when you have some time.
<balloons> elopio, +1.. we just want green :-)
<balloons> somedays, that is enough
<balloons> knome, I'm in!
<knome> :)
<knome> you got the instructions in PM
<elopio> balloons: well, this is also pretty code, don't you think? ;) It's just that we haven't decided if it will be the same way everywhere, and we haven't decided where to put it if we'll need it everywhere.
<balloons> elopio, yes.. which is a-ok. We have to test out ideas somewhere
<balloons> and yes, the code is a far cry from hacky :-)
<balloons> I really like the init's for this stuff now
<balloons> we've iterated on them a bunch
<balloons> elopio, thanks for the bug. And as always you solve my problems right as I need them solved. We need to pass an arg to file manager and terminal during launch :-)
<elopio> balloons: ja, it's funny how we keep in sync without spreadsheets :)
<elopio> who would have tought that by comming to this channel to discuss things publicly we need less overhead ;)
<balloons> amazing isn't it?
<balloons> knome, I can't live-edit production, but it should let me get a local clone up and going
<balloons> just in case you thought this would be a quick fix :--)
<knome> should be
<balloons> if you are confident it will work, we can push to the branch and deploy trunk again
<balloons> it's just js updates, so
<knome> well,
<knome> try what i suggested
<knome> if it works, i can push the same code to trunk
<knome> but i don't think it's a good idea to push it to trunk if it doesn't work :P
<balloons> right.. ok, so we're on the same page. It's just going to take a bit to get what I need setup to try properly
<knome> sure
<balloons> elfy will just have to suffer :-)
<knome> ;)
<knome> and i need to run...
<knome> i'll be back some time later
<knome> good luck! ;)
<elfy> balloons: sums it up - break something and wander off ... :p
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-11
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> good morning :-)
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hey elfy
<elfy> you fixing it today? ;)
<balloons> elfy, no traveling :-(
<balloons> with that I'm off
<elfy> mmm
<balloons> I worked on it yesterday!
<elfy> mmm
<balloons> lol
 * balloons feels elfy's glare
 * knome glares balloons too
<elfy> you should I'm trying to look at historical data - bad enough normally ...
<elopio> ubuntu-qa, can somebody please confirm this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1368331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368331 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] it's slow to move from language to security page" [Undecided,New]
<robotfuel> elopio: I'll try
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<davmor2> elopio: it is setting up the languages
<robotfuel> reseting all the things! :D
<robotfuel> hmm my phone is on the logo screen and won't boot further after I did a reset
<robotfuel> elopio: confirmed
<elopio> davmor2: even on english it's slow.
<elopio> robotfuel: I have one more. Can you select password on the security page, and see if the keyboard has a long delay to appear?
<davmor2> yes I think mterry is aware of it and knows it needs improving.
<davmor2> elopio: that is part of the same issue, maliit session is being created with the correct language
<elopio> davmor2: I don't see a bug reported for that, so I'll make one.
<elopio> davmor2, robotfuel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1368339
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1368339 not found
<elopio> ugh, I reported it on the wrong project.
<davmor2> elopio: sadtrombone.com more coffee in isle 1
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1368343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1368343 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) " [wizard] on the security page, there's a long delay until the keyboard appears " [Undecided,New]
<robotfuel> elopio: new bug confirmed
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<Nothing_Much> Quick question, does Ubuntu Touch have a feature where you choose when to update through your Wifi instead of your 3G network to save money and data?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-12
<balloons> Nothing_Much, yes
<Nothing_Much> balloons: nice
<pitti> Godo morning
<pgb> import patternbook failed, any ideas?
<netlar> I want to contribute my time , how can I help?
<elfy> hi netlar depends what you can and want to do :) have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<netlar> Well at first maybe just help with documentation or doc review, maybe later with bug squashing
<netlar> I have subscibed to the mailing list already, but just not sure how to get involved
<netlar> Hello?
<elfy> netlar: sorry - am about but was afk
<balloons> netlar, howdy
<elfy> I don't have anything to do with any of those things - just testing
<elfy> slickymasterWork might be able to point you in the right docs directions
<elfy> hi balloons
<netlar> balloons: Hi
<netlar> elfy: Well I am loading the test enviroment now, going to see about testing
<netlar> Just heard there is document writers needed too
<elfy> netlar: I'd not really know what docs needs - other than like any other part of the community effort it needs people :)
<netlar> Just thought I would start here, maybe save some time poking around in the dark
<elfy> netlar: lol - there is that, if you want really specific pointers as to what you could do - then I am going to say testing packages and images for Xubuntu :)
<netlar> elfy: I am loading the test drive iso as we speak
<elfy> I never use it tbh - I just roll my own vbox installs
<netlar> I was not sure where to begin, just saw that on the community page
<elfy> if you are used to using virtual machines - you're probably going to be better just doing that
<elfy> yep - understood :)
<netlar> This test drive seems cool, it loads the latest build on the virtual machine and can be done everyday that way. I will see how that works
<elfy> does it - no idea :)
<elfy> I'm just editing that wiki page actually - it just points at Ubuntu images - there are a whole bunch of other flavours that would love to get help
<netlar> How are you editing the wiki?
<elfy> logged in
<elfy> you will need to get a login, for more or less everything in the *buntu world
<netlar> I have an UbuntuOne login already, do I need multiple logins?
<elfy> nope - that one will do :)
<netlar> cool
<elfy> wiki has 4 main flavours now
<netlar> How often do you edit it?
<elfy> well I edit pages that need editing when I see them
<elfy> I don't go out of my way to find them though
<netlar> Can you give me an example? Just trying to get a point of reference
<elfy> not sure I follow you with that
<netlar> LIke something you have edited recently
<elfy> of how I edited it?
<netlar> no, more of what type of thing you found wrong
<elfy> oic - well on looking at it I saw that it pointed at Ubuntu images for testing
<elfy> as the Xubuntu QA Lead, that struck me as really really bad :)
<netlar> cool
<elfy> so I added Xubuntu images in - and because I try to be fair - I also added Kubuntu, Lubuntu and UbuntuGnome :)
<elfy> what you'll find is that *this* channel is quality in general - but majority is aimed at Ubuntu
<netlar> I am on Ubuntu Unity myself
<elfy> you'll also find people like me in here - desperate to get help for their own particular flavour ;)
<elfy> I tend to only run Ubuntu if I'm tracking down a bug that Xubuntu has got - to see if it's common
<netlar> Makes sense
<netlar> Just to let you know, that test drive thing did not work :(
<elfy> have you run a virtual machine before?
<netlar> Yep
<netlar> Never had any problems loading an iso before
<elfy> right - then I use the oracle vbox - create a vm for what I'm testing and then use that
<netlar> VBOX is my choice too
<elfy> the iso that testdrive downloaded will be in ~/.cache/testdrive/iso
<elfy> you can point vbox at that
<netlar> Great, think I will do that instead, I just tried it from the test drive app
<elfy> I have a folder I put iso's in - then I zsync against *today's* iso the next time - so I just grab a partial amount of the iso
<netlar> zsync?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<netlar> wow great
<elfy> say tomorrow you want to look again - check the download page for current and there is a zsync listing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds/78735/downloads
<elfy> use that in the same place your existing iso is
<netlar> Just overwrite it
<elfy> for me today against my xubuntu image I get Read utopic-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 82.3% complete.
<elfy> so yes - it then overwrites the existing and then saves the original as .iso.zs-old
<elfy> if you're on slow connection only needing to grab 18% is a useful thing :)
<netlar> Good
<netlar> More important for me, not use too much data, my provider has a cap
<elfy> yep - very useful then :)
<netlar> At this point I am a 50/50 guy
<netlar> I appreciate the command line
<netlar> But I am a gui guy too, how I started out in computers
<elfy> I use it if it's quicker for me
<elfy> or if it's quicker to help someone :)
<elfy> I can help someone with apt, or Xubuntu GUI - wouldn't have a clue what other DE's have to use
<netlar> Very true, the gui side would be hard to know where to go in the different flavors
<netlar> cli would be much easier
<elfy> yea
<elfy> and frankly imo impoirtant for people to at least know how even if they don't use cli - if they can use it and something like nano - having to drop to recovery mode is easier
<netlar> Yes
<netlar> But I need to say, if my wife was told to do that, she would just go to best buy and buy a windows machine the next day :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> and if that broke? ;)
<elfy> horses for courses - use what works
<netlar> Probably just let it sit in corner broken
<elfy> lol
<netlar> That is why we have a mac
<elfy> ha
<netlar> Well thanks for the info, I will be back
<elopio> om26er: can you please follow up https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/lp1366825_fix_zoom until it lands?
<om26er> elopio, oh, crap. I failed to track it. On it
<elopio> thanks.
<om26er> elopio, did you write the test code for the camera-app in the past ?
<om26er> I found that the failure that we are seeing is because sometimes the test clicks on the wrong icon, it is supposed to click on torch icon, it rather clicks on location icon.
<elopio> om26er: no. I once tried to move it to py3, but I think somebody else's branch landed for that.
<om26er> ah.
<om26er> elopio, do you have a clue on how to add objectName here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/OptionsOverlay.qml#L41 ?
<elopio> om26er: can't you just put it inside the OptionButton?
<om26er> elopio, I tried that it didn;t work, now I am looking at something similar perhaps I will try to make a similar solution here. Will let you know
<elopio> ok. If you need a hand, Kaleo I think it's the camera dev.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-13
<knome> pgraner, wow! :)
<elfy> ha
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-08
<balloons> good morning cyphermox. Looks like the MP's have hit ubiquity now. Can you have a look at them sometime and review?
<cyphermox> it's on my list
<balloons> excellent, ty!
<cyphermox> nuclearbob: so your MP, it didn't seem to show any changes?
<cyphermox> (except moving the sources.list file)
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: yes, moving the sources.list file got it to be picked up the hooks when I run the automated testing, it wasn't before under the current trunk
<nuclearbob> *picked up by the hooks
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: as it was before, I was ending up with a sources.list without universe available, but moving it into sources.list.d allows it to work
<cyphermox> ok
<balloons> nuclearbob, btw, I assume you are ready for the ubiquity changes yes? Have you tried a run with all the mp's?
<nuclearbob> balloons: I haven't tried that yet. That's my first task this morning after I finish email and automated test mindinf :)
<nuclearbob> *minding
<cyphermox> you mean running with a bunch of changes together?
<cyphermox> has this MP been tested? I'm about to merge it :)
<nuclearbob> cyphermox: I've tested that MP, yes. I'm going to test separate MPs to change the autopilot tests this morning :)
<balloons> cyphermox, DanChapman has run and tested the whole slew of changes he made as well to confirm is running, but of course he did so locally
<cyphermox> sure
<DanChapman> Hey balloon, nuclearbob. Sorry I missed you guys last week!
<DanChapman> *balloons
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm testing your branches now
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I was running into an issue with the fix-runner branch
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: awesome! :-) .... oh right, what issue is that?
<balloons> Hey DanChapman. No worries, it was an awesome surprise to see over the weekend that you got them working!
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: run-autopilot.sh is missing a ;;
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: also could you try and confirm bug 1492710 for the lvm encrypted install test. I see jibel doesn't get this dialog so I'm just running the tests again to be sure.
<ubot5> bug 1492710 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Autopilot Tests] Encrypted LVM install test failing due to swap being on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492710
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: ahh must of forgot to commit that
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'll try that next
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: I now can't reproduce bug 1492710. But I was reliably getting that swap warning dialog on sunday :-/
<ubot5> bug 1492710 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Autopilot Tests] Encrypted LVM install test failing due to swap being on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492710
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm still having problems with the fix-runner branch. I'm trying to isolate it
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: what flavor iso you testing with?
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: regular ubuntu, desktop, amd64, wily
 * DanChapman tries
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/fix-runner/view/head:/autopilot/ubiquity-autopilot-runner/custom-installation/iso-override/usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh#L96 is the issue. It shouldn't be there :-/
 * DanChapman fixes that now
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: thanks!
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: the test is running now, thanks!
<DanChapman> \o/ brilliant
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'm still getting an error selecting a treeview. Should any of the merges fix that, or is that the next problem to investigate?
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/fix-1479064/+merge/270226 should fix that
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I appear to already have those changes in my test branch from merging it earlier
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: errr that's odd... let me try it
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: cool, I'll be back in a bit
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: running lp:~dpniel/ubiquity/fix-1479064 on it's own is working fine for me. So not sure what's up.
<DanChapman> ack catch you in a bit
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I was trying all of the branches together since I couldn't get the tests to run in wily without my update branch that just landed
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-09
<sak> Morning QA squad
<davmor2> sak: morning
<sak> If there is a bug in the testcase of an application, how do I indicate that in the bug report? There are some testcases that needs adjusting, yet the application itself seems fine. I don't want to confuse the ubunt bug-squad.
<sak> Morning davmor2
<flocculant> sak - report the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<flocculant> make sure that you mention the number of the testcase
<flocculant> you can get that from detailed info on testcase http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1655/info for example
<sak> Thanks flocculant. Reading it now
<flocculant> sak: the link is just a testcase - showing where the testcase ID is :)
<balloons> we love to hear about testcase updates sak. Even better if you propose the fix!
<sak> Another thing, its it possible to actually fix a bug? I am not a developer, so not very skilled in programming which I am guessing I have to be in order to reverse engineer a bug
<flocculant> sak: a bug in a testcase is fixable for anyone who can type :)
<flocculant> and read a little bit ...
<sak> flocculant, what about a bug in the actual application?
<flocculant> no idea :p
<sak> For now, I guess I should concentrate on filling easy understandable bugs. Small steps
<flocculant> sak: yep
<flocculant> keep an eye on the one you report - you can propose fix for it when it gets that far :)
<flocculant> people here would be more than willing to help you where needed
<flocculant> you'll need to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<sak> Got it flocculant
<flocculant> then you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual/Writing
<flocculant> obviously you're not writing one - but most of the steps are the same at the beginning :)
<sak> flocculant, I have written one in the past that successfully got merged. Though, a little review won't hurt
<flocculant> aah - then you know what to do - only different bit is reporting it and waiting for confirmation :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-11
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: using your branches, I'm able to complete the ubiquity process using the tests, but then it sits on the last dialog about rebooting until the test times out
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: have you got SHUTDOWN=0 set in you runner config? that will keep the environment alive until it times out
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I'll check on that, thanks
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> nuclearbob, DalekSec oO
<balloons> err DanChapman, sorry.
<nuclearbob> balloons: I keep almost doing that
 * balloons awaits news it runs start to finish!
<nuclearbob> balloons: it does. I'm working on landing the merge proposals
<balloons> WAHOO!
<DanChapman> balloons: hey!
<DanChapman> \o/
<balloons> this is most excellent. So we will have this running before final beta
<balloons> here and knome and flocculant didn't believe us
<flocculant> that's awesome news and work from people \o/
<flocculant> balloons: that's what comes from being about for years ;)
<flocculant> nuclearbob DanChapman - thanks :)
<nuclearbob> balloons: when is final beta?
<flocculant> 21/22 September
<DanChapman> yw, glad to see them getting used again!
<flocculant> is when it lands - 24th release
<balloons> yes, 24th. So week of 21st
<knome> balloons, what did i not believe again?
<balloons> aka, very soon
<balloons> hey knome, just pulling you in by association ;p
<knome> aha...
<knome> aka "playin the ping-everybody game"
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<balloons> hey, it's friday night
<flocculant> ooh
<balloons> you're drinking cognac in one of your chairs I'm sure
<flocculant> you in a real country now balloons ?
<balloons> LOL
<balloons> I am home.. So sure, Kingdom of Balloons
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<knome> wait, the kingdom of balls?
<knome> rubbery balls?
<balloons> maybe we'll just call it KOB
<knome> (short for kingdom of balls)
<balloons> whatever you want it to be.. Just know I'm king
<knome> the king of balls
 * knome ponders
<knome> ok
<nuclearbob> cool. I hope KOB is on friendly terms with the Nuclear Empire
<knome> well it's definitely in very good terms with the land of the sausage
 * balloons wonders if #ubuntu-quality is becoming the next #ubuntu-forums
<flocculant> it's like Dick Emery in here
<knome> dick?
<knome> oh my...
<knome> :X
<knome> balloons, how's the diplomatic relations with the land of the pie at the moment?
 * knome hides
<balloons> I do love pie
<balloons> so nuclearbob, you expect we'll have dailu builds soon enough then?
<nuclearbob> balloons: we have daily builds, with any luck they'll be useful once the tests run correctly out of the branch
 * knome is wondering if balloons is getting the intentionally ambiguous nature of the questions
<nuclearbob> knome: I like pie!
<DanChapman> Will there be or is there somewhere I can look to see the results of the daily builds?
<knome> nuclearbob, pie charts?
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: there are some here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=ubiquity
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: excellent, same location as previously then. Will re-enable my rss feeds for them then
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: balloons just pointed out we're not running flavors there, so I'll be working on standing that up
<balloons> righto ^^
<DanChapman> okey doke
<balloons> so, for reporting, I'd like to see us pushing results to the tracker itself
<balloons> in the little titlebox. Perhaps a summary on the main page, and more detail for specific isos on those pages? Sometime to start though would be good
<cyphermox> DanChapman: hey hey
<DanChapman> cyphermox: howdy
<cyphermox> reviewing your ubiquity changes
<DanChapman> :-) awesomes
<DanChapman> balloons: so where on the tracker are you thinking of displaying results. I still get lost on that thing so you will have to point me to the right place :-D
<cyphermox> any reason to hack around limitations in ubiquity rather than adding ids to buttons if you need them? :)
<flocculant> DanChapman: pretty sure we'd discussed adding to the Notice Board - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ - balloons will correct me if I'm wrong
<balloons> yea, that's the name.. it was escaping me before sorry
<flocculant> balloons: looking at that page - do we need Find a bug there?
<balloons> cyphermox, we'd love proper ids for everything. I'm sure DanChapman would be happy if you could do such things
<balloons> flocculant, I still find that chart handy. But we can tweak it once we have results
<flocculant> balloons: given that you can't actually do that till you're in a build and it's repeated there
<balloons> I don't want it to just get bigger
<flocculant> imho Find a Bug is useful http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds
<balloons> yes, we'd need changes to not repeat it
<flocculant> but less so on the front page
<flocculant> just a thought :)
<cyphermox> balloons: DanChapman: so what I'm saying is that I'm happy to merge, say https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/fix-1480430/+merge/270243, but feel free to change things in ubiquity directly rather than working around them :)
<cyphermox> (or file a bug "matt should add an id to blah blah button" ;)
<balloons> hehe, and just assign it to you too eh?
<flocculant> :)
<DanChapman> cyphermox currently the ubi_question_dialog just has a GtkButtonBox but no actual buttons defined which IIRC they are added at run time depending on the output of d-i?? (i may be wrong here)
<cyphermox> possibly yes
<cyphermox> I can probably conjure up something to make it a bit easier to pick the button you want
<cyphermox> I'll file a bug in a bit, for now I'll just merge the branch as-is
<DanChapman> That would be awesome if you can!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-12
<flocculant> bug 1495017
<ubot5> bug 1495017 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495017
<flocculant> nice ;)
<flocculant> there was obviously too much talking about ubiquity (even if it was auto tests) going on - and it's gone on strike
<flocculant> blaming DanChapman and cyphermox :p
<knome> and balloons, of course
<flocculant> that goes without saying
<knome> yes, i thought of that, but then i figured new testers should also get to know that fact
<flocculant> mea culpa ...
<flocculant> no idea who set the importance of that ...
<knome> heh
<flocculant> oh - apport retracing
 * DanChapman will accept *some* of the blame
<flocculant> DanChapman: we'll keep the rest warm till Monday then :p
<DanChapman> :-D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-13
<flocculant> DanChapman: just checking here - but I assume that the bug ^^ would actually be one that would cause the test to fail :)
<DanChapman> flocculant: yes if no bugs are hit before that particular bug happens then yes that will cause the test to fail.
<flocculant> ok - just checking :D
<flocculant> toodling off now for the rest of the day - have a good one
<DanChapman> :-D and you
<dkessel> good evening.
<dkessel> mhh, so first i will i file a bug against testdrive-gtk because it cannot create a vm anymore with virtualbox :/
<flocculant> didn't think anyone still used that
<flocculant> and hi dkessel :)
<dkessel> flocculant: i am also starting to get the feeling i am the only user these days :p
<dkessel> also, bug 1495264 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1495264 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "cannot create a VM anymore when virtualbox is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495264
<flocculant> why not just use vbox?
<dkessel> ... and break a habit? :)
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<dkessel> also, i need to setup a cron job on my home server to download the daily images... it takes ages on this 6 mbit connection that i have now...
<flocculant> how many do you grab?
<dkessel> i also used testdrive as comfortable frontend for zsync :)
<flocculant> lol
<flocculant> I use an alias as a comfortable frontend to zsync :D
<dkessel> today only xubuntu i386 and amd64... but sometimes i also sync ubuntu and lubuntu
<flocculant> I had an alias that did that once
<flocculant> now I've just one to grab our 32 and 64 bits
<flocculant> not much done with testdrive for almost 18 months since jackson's last change
<flocculant> you could almost call it dead ;)
<dkessel> mhh okay, so the code basically says, only virtualbox 4.x is supported
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-13
<gj007> sir could you please tell that which version of ubuntu is compatible with virtualbox 5.1.6
<gj007> 16.04 or 14.04
<TCSP1> Test
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-17
<flocculant> wxl: you about?
<flocculant> cos - can you try suspend or lock with yak on looby lou please
<flocculant> done some smoketests on other than Xubunt
<flocculant> seems to fail all around
<flocculant> and given that Final Beta in less than a week - I'm at Refuse Release here
<flocculant> wxl: do you use kvm/qemu/virt manager?
<flocculant> seems since last update(s) I have to root filemanger and then use qemu etc
<flocculant> previously could start virt-manager and force sudo password on it
<flocculant> pitti: ^^
<flocculant> regression perhaps
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-18
<wxl> flocculant: here now. i do use kvm at times.
#ubuntu-quality 2017-09-12
<d3ll> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button. Any solution??
#ubuntu-quality 2019-09-13
<guiverc> if anyone has a script to download data from iso.qa.ubuntu.com (read only) - I'd appreciate help on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2422536
